# Why the lies and can I believe now?



## losthusband (Jun 20, 2010)

I work in Iraq and have been married since Nov. I have been with my wife since marriage for a little over a month, the rest I have been here. 

A cpl of months ago my Wifes G-ma passed and I couldnt make it home. Last week she told me that since then she has been drinking almost every night at home. She told me that I was controlling and that maybe we should divorce. She has told me that controlling is when I dont like her to go clubbing, bar hopping, out drinking. She has a past that I wont bring up but its alot of trouble. Well I didnt know that me being gone washurting her that bad so I waited for my passport to return so I can come home.
2 days after that she called me to say that her ex husband showed up at 5am (drunk) to talk about a friend that killed himself a week earlier. She told me that she didnt let him in and told him to F off. Well I wanted to call him and tell him off but she said she would leave me if I did. Thats twice in a week now she has said this. Well nothing is making since so I looked at the phone bill and saw about 7 calls back and forth between them during that time. Hmmmm
Now that night I asked questions about it and she got pissed again. I tryed calling her but she turned off the phone. Well that night a friend was around the house and he called me and said our car wasnt there at 3am. Hmmm again. She called me about 330am and I asked her where the car was and she said here I have been asleep. I told her and she blew up. She was gone. Said I was psycofor having someone drive by (I didnt) and that I was to controlling. She said that I wasnt her Dad and that she shouldnt and wont say where she goes or whom she is with. We are married and I should have a right to know I think.
Well the next day I set up a counselor and decide I was on my way home. She told me 2 days later where and who she was with because she said that she didnt want me to Hurt the way I was hurting. I told her If she would have said something to me I wouldnt have minded since her friend was moving the next day and they claim to have only went to a resturant/bar, I know the place. 
Friday she never answered her phone. I recieved an email at 7am saying she left her phone at work and she dropped the kids off and came home and went to bed. I looked again at the phone record and saw that she called her Ex's GF after she got off of work to drop them off. Again Hmmmm
Sat. she is laying on the bed in panties and a tank top on cam while I am packing. She asked me what I was doing so I told her I asked her and she said going out. I said out where? She didnt answer till I went ? again. She said no where I was going to see if you where going to go psycho. Yup its a game I guess. So I called when I can and she was at her moms now after being ready for bed watching a movie with her. She said she was going to watch that and not go out. "sigh" I said where to now a club? She said I dont know, but where she said her friend wanted to go was nothing but clubs. I said can you wait till I get back? (in 3 days) She said she wasnt going. 
Well during these 3-4 days she has said, I dont deserve her, She is to good for me, You must be messing around out there since theres woman there (she claims she didnt say this), my love dosnt seem to be there. 
Well just some advice before I see the counselor on Wed. I think she has cheated on me and I dont believe half of what she says. Its not the 1st, 2nd, or 3rd time I have caught her lying to me. What do you think and whats your advise?


----------



## strawberry (Jun 21, 2010)

i will walk if i know my hub has an affair. life's too short to be unhappy. a cheater will always be a cheater and that goes the same with lying. nobody can 100% not lies. just depend on if its a good for you lie or bad one.


----------

